# Book for Scenery?



## kaanair (Nov 10, 2015)

What book or video material would you recommend for scenery inspiration? I really like golden grass and river scene where is been railroad places. But I don't know any reference books or material.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Inspiration is best found in reality. If you are looking at a specific area or railroad, there are many books of photos available.

If you can be more specific, perhaps someone can suggest some titles.

Or did you mean books on how to construct scenery?


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

Kaanair,
Kalmbach Publishing has published many books on the topic. There's one author I really enjoyed. I hope I get his name correct. His name is, Dave Frary (I hope the spelling is right). You can find his books on amazon.com or eBay.


----------



## kaanair (Nov 10, 2015)

I am looking any specific area or railroad with pictures for inspiration, not construct scenery.I am with you about of inspiration for scenery.

@Pappy
I will check your recommendations of books and thank you.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If you're looking to construct some scenery or back scenes calenders can often provide inspiration.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It seems to me that the best inspiration for modelling a specific scene
it to try to go to an actual vista that you want to duplicate. Take pictures
from various angles so that you can get all of those tiny little
details that make a model come alive.

Don


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I use my own photos. When I do not have a photo of an area I do a Google image search. Just about any scene has a picture there. I have never modeled to match any one location thought. All of my spots are composites.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Dave Frary's books are excellent, but they deal with the CONSTRUCTION of scenery (although you may find inspiration in his excellent work).


----------

